# Pedder Coil-Overs Sale!



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

*Pedders is offering a HUGE savings on their coil overs for the month of May, or 10 sets, which ever comes first.

**Product Link:
*Peddders Xa Coilover Kit Chevrolet Cruze - Turbo Tech Racing, LLC



*Anyone who orders, we will get you $250 off our everyday super low price!!! Yes, $250 off the price you see in the above link. 

Pedders is offering us a large discount and we are passing it onto you. 

If you would like to order, please PM us ASAP.

Please also post, in this thread, when you send us a PM.*


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cleaned. Lets try this again. 

Stick to the topic. 

This isn't a thread about comparing one brand to another it's about Pedder's springs for sale by TTR.


----------



## cnjsanchez (Apr 6, 2012)

By chance have these been tested on the skidpad vs. stock suspension?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

These have been futured at the 2011 SEMA, GM exclsively only used Pedders coil overs.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Still available! PM us...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Will the rears fit on the ECO?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, we have never heard they dont.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Tempted, have to see if I can swing it financially


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

More shipping!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone jump on these, really wanna see the end result !


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

A few have purchase, just have not posted, great setup, and in stock.

Still available! PM us!


----------

